# General Graham



## rgc1957 (21 Feb 2009)

I have come across a reference to a "General Graham" who was a serving in the CF in 1973.   The only "General Graham" I am familiar with was H.D. Graham, who retired as Chief of the General Staff in 1958.

Does anybody have any idea who the 1973 general was?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Old Sweat (21 Feb 2009)

There was a Brigadier General RS (for Stewart, I believe) Graham serving in NDHQ at the time. He had been a wartime Patricia and was re-badged to Canadian Guards. General Graham commanded one of the Guards battalions in 4 CIBG around the time the Berlin Wall went up. He would have retired circa 1974.


----------



## coopiekids (13 Nov 2015)

Hello, I was wondering if you have more info on General Graham ? Or where I can go to find out more info, I believe the man you are referring to is my Grandfather.
Thanks !


----------



## Old Sweat (13 Nov 2015)

I don't have a lot of information on him other than his entry in an old Canadian Army officers list when he was a lieutenant colonel. His service number indicates he joined in Manitoba or Northwestern Ontario. His month of birth was July 1919.

You could try looking for the Canadian Guards association on line.


----------



## mariomike (13 Nov 2015)

coopiekids said:
			
		

> Or where I can go to find out more info, I believe the man you are referring to is my Grandfather.



This may help,

How to Obtain Copies of Military Service Files 
See "Access Restrictions":
http://www.bac-lac.gc.ca/eng/discover/military-heritage/Pages/obtain-copies-military-service-files.aspx#b

SEARCHES: Medals, War Diaries, Service Records, etc. 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/42325.0.html


----------



## Edward Campbell (13 Nov 2015)

Here is a bio of BGen RS Graham:

BGen R.S. Graham, CD

BGen Graham was commissioned as a Lieutenant in Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry upon graduation from Royal Military College in 1940.In the fall of 1940 he proceeded to England as a reinforcement officer.

He served in a number of Regimental and staff position with his Regiment and Division in England, Sicily, Italy and North-West Europe.Returning to England in June 1944, he attended the Staff College at Camberley and then returned to Italy again in January 1945.At the end of the war in Europe he was serving as Brigade Major of the 11th Canadian Infantry Brigade in Holland.

Volunteering for the Canadian Army Pacific Force, he returned to Canada in June, 1945 on promotion to Lieutenant-Colonel to Command 2 PPCLI for service with that force.Later appointed Executive Officer, 2nd Canadian Infantry Regiment, he proceeded to the United States Command and General Staff School at Fort Leavenworth for indoctrination into US Army Staff and Planning Procedures.The war ended while he was there and he completed the course before returning to Canada in October 1945.

Appointments at Fort Churchill, Manitoba and NDHQ, Ottawa, followed and in January 1949 he became the Canadian Liaison Officer to the United States Army Infantry Centre at Fort Benning, Georgia.He returned to Canada to assume command of the Officer Training Company at the Canadian Infantry School in Camp Borden, Ontario in 1951.In 1952 he was posted to the 27th Canadian Infantry Brigade Group, then in Germany, as Brigade Major. he returned to Regimental Duty in 1954 when he was appointed Senior Major of the 2nd Battalion, The Canadian Guards (formerly 3 PPCLI in Camp Petawawa.He was promoted to Lieutenant-Colonel in 1955 and joined the Directing Staff of the Canadian Army Staff College in Kingston, Ontario.He returned to Camp Petawawa in July 1958 to take over command of the 1st Bn Canadian Guards.

Returning to NDHQ in 1961 as the Staff Officer, he attended the National Defence College in Kingston in 1963/64.He was than posted to the United Nations Military Observer Group India/Pakistan for one year.In 1965 he was promoted to Colonel and in 1968 to Brigadier-General.From 1965 until his retirement in 1974, Brigadier-General Graham served in various staff positions.He served in various staff positions.He served as Colonel of the Regiment from 15 October, 1987 until 14 October, 1990.

Source: http://www.zoominfo.com/p/BGen-Graham/62350357


----------

